# sd-trading



## SteveM (May 29, 2015)

Anyone had any experience with this Paignton based firm? 

Went to view a couple of vans, firstly their site is no-where near the location on the website. When we finally got there mid-afternoon, the part owner was in a rush to go somewhere, managed to get a quick look at a couple of vans amongst 20 plus that were sat in a barn, some of which seem to have been there a very long time judging by the cobwebs between them, before offering to come back today as he needed to get off.

Returned today, he was showing a couple a van, waved us into the barn with a "they are all open" and then not a word or an approach from him for 45 minutes. As we walked out he blanked us three times including whilst we sat in our van watching him drive out. The whole set up seems a strange way to run a business or not depending on your point of view.

If anyone is currently looking at any of their vans, particularly the Pescara, give me a shout and I'll give you some information on it.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (May 29, 2015)

SteveM, I live in Paignton but don,t know them, I can make some inquiries if you like, let me know anything specific.


----------



## trevskoda (May 29, 2015)

its a common sales tactic to say your in a rush out so as to see if some poor sod bites pays quick,and as for blanking it to is a sales tactic so if you aproch him he then is almost sure you are gona bite.
my advice stay well away.


----------



## QFour (May 29, 2015)

38 Dartmouth Road is a semi with a caravan in the back yard. Google maps. So chances are its a registered address or one of the partners. If they cannot be bothered to put the actual address of the business makes you wonder what sort of business they are running. Possible thought you were from Trading Standards or Citizens Advice or were looking to serve them Court Papers.

Having not been able to find them on Google Maps don't think I would bother.

..


----------



## voyagerstan (May 29, 2015)

Not heard of them either . Like to think I know what's going on around here but asked a few people who should know , nothing . Maybe someone dodgeing the tax man !!! STAN


----------



## voyagerstan (May 29, 2015)

I take it all back reputable company so I've just been informed by a mate (yes I have some) . STAN


----------



## SteveM (May 30, 2015)

Thanks all, it did seem very odd, we added up the total of all the stock they had for sale and it came to over £400k, all bar 3 jammed into this barn, some not having seen the light of day let alone a chamois for some time by the look of it. Still its up to them how they go about their business.


----------



## snowbirds (May 30, 2015)

Just think of the customer service once you have bought one.:ninja::ninja::ninja::scared::scared::scared:c:c:

Snowbirds.


----------



## Ozz (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi All. Im looking to buy my first motorhome and found one I really like online from sd-trading. As I stay in Scotland it will be a long treck to check it out, Ill be viewing a few others in England at the same time but this one is a bit out of my way... anyone have any update on this company? I dont want to waste my time (or get ripped off!!)

Thanks for any updates


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Mar 1, 2016)

When we were looking for an autosleeper, we saw lots of ads for "sd trading" where you could only view by appt. We made an appt but were very disappointed. Their stock consisted of a barn full of vans that they told us they get as part exchanged vans and from what we saw were in poor condition; when I pointed out a couple of faults they did not offer to repair them and their attitude was take it or leave it.
They possibly sell some good vans, but speaking from personal experience I wouldn't go back there


----------



## vindiboy (Mar 1, 2016)

Used Motorhomes Paignton, Used Motorhome Dealer in Devon | Sd Trading Their web page looks OK ,but it would would wouldn't it ,maybe sold ass seen, appointment only, they do not want you there on spec it seems, stay away would be my gut feeling ?:scared::scared:


----------



## Robmac (Mar 1, 2016)

vindiboy said:


> Used Motorhomes Paignton, Used Motorhome Dealer in Devon | Sd Trading Their web page looks OK ,but it would would wouldn't it ,maybe sold ass seen, appointment only, they do not want you there on spec it seems, stay away would be my gut feeling ?:scared::scared:



'Sold as seen' has no legal standing. If they are trading as a company, what they sell must be fit for purpose.


----------



## Ozz (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks all for the replies!

I will try to combine a visit to them with a few other vans I saw. I guess if I consider it similar to a private sale but with some legal backing if anything is seriously wrong then no real issue. The MH I saw (2006 CI CHASSON FLASH 08 4 BERTH) looks ideal for what Im after and a decent price.

Any opinions on this MH also welcome 
Used Chausson Flash 08 in Paignton, Devon | Sd Trading


----------



## ricc (Mar 3, 2016)

if you had 400k of motor homes parked up in a non secure isolated barn would you post its location on the web?


with this sort of aurther daily operation you have to know what youre looking at, buy cheap at a price that reflects the probable total lack of after sales service...

ie treat it as buying at auction ...pay yer money , take it away , fix any problems yourself.


i prefere this sort of purchase , you know you aint going to get any after sales service , avoids all the hassle of dealing with the smarmy lying suits at a "proper dealers"


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 3, 2016)

Robmac said:


> 'Sold as seen' has no legal standing. If they are trading as a company, what they sell must be fit for purpose.



Not quit right,if they put on rec sold as spares/repair or as to trade then there in the clear,i do this with old outboards and tell the customer before hand so they can make there mind up or buy a fresh one which is covered for six mth by law.


----------



## taffybongo (Apr 23, 2016)

*sd - Paignton*

Does anyone know the location of their "barn"?  I have seen a couple og Bongos on their site and am quite interested.


----------



## Asterix (Apr 23, 2016)

taffybongo said:


> Does anyone know the location of their "barn"?  I have seen a couple og Bongos on their site and am quite interested.



You need to ring them,viewing by appointment only on their website.


----------



## SteveM (Apr 24, 2016)

taffybongo said:


> Does anyone know the location of their "barn"?  I have seen a couple og Bongos on their site and am quite interested.



Literally just down the lane from Riviera Motors Paignton, but as stated ring ahead, your not guaranteed anyone is going to be there when you rock up.


----------



## Myth88 (Jul 28, 2016)

*any feedback on purchasing from SD trading?*

So Ozz - did you purchase the Chasson (or another) from SD Trading in the end? Interested to see what your final view and experience was as i am also looking at a vehicle they have - from a distance - and want to know if it is going to be worth my while travelling. What do they offer in terms of any pre sales prep? I'd expect an MOT, full habitation service etc - did they?

cheers, myth88 (Bristol area)



Ozz said:


> Thanks all for the replies!
> 
> I will try to combine a visit to them with a few other vans I saw. I guess if I consider it similar to a private sale but with some legal backing if anything is seriously wrong then no real issue. The MH I saw (2006 CI CHASSON FLASH 08 4 BERTH) looks ideal for what Im after and a decent price.
> 
> ...


----------

